# 3008f



## gcohen (Jan 19, 2018)

Does anyone bill this measurement code?  If so, for any BMI or only obesity?  Also, is there reimbursement?


----------



## teedowning@comcast.net (Jan 19, 2018)

If a patient has Medicare, use code range G8416-G8417. Most Hedis measures are for documentation purposes only, you may not get reimbursed on the claim. if the patient is obese, you can add the BMI measure to the obesity diagnosis code. You are welcome.


----------



## Rebecca Pate (Apr 26, 2018)

G8416 is something about footwear, not BMI.


----------



## JTheune (Apr 27, 2018)

We use this code for all our physicals for children 2-17 that have Medicaid and get paid on it. Some HMO's pay up to $10.20.


----------



## MacksMom (May 11, 2018)

gcohen said:


> Does anyone bill this measurement code?  If so, for any BMI or only obesity?  Also, is there reimbursement?



Most payers are not currently reimbursing providers for 3008F.  You will need to check with the payers that you are submitting claims to, to find out if they're reimbursing for this code.  Currently, we only have one payer who is reimbursing our providers for 3008F, and that payer is Amerigroup (Tennessee Medicaid MCO).  The BMI must be documented, and the corresponding BMI diagnosis linked (Z68.__).  3008F should not be reported for Pediatric patients under the age of 2.  I hope this helps.

Jennifer Haney, CPC CCC
Denial Management Coordinator 
Methodist LeBonheur Hospital - Memphis, TN


----------

